# Update on 41 BFG project



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 29, 2014)

Wheels were laced back with my special stash of NOS original Torrington double butted spokes.  Rims fitted with US Royal chain treat black walls.  The bike originally had black walls. I mounted the wheels and pulled the bike off the stand yesterday.  Very cool "curved" miller kick stand. Seat and pedals up next.  I'm still unsure what to do with the rack top.  You can see in the last photo the Rack top paint is badly pitted.  Paint or not to paint?

The black really pops on a sunny day.


----------



## mruiz (Jun 29, 2014)

Dan
 are the fender braces suppose to be painted? I didn't now.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 29, 2014)

Great bike. The rack is your call.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd leave the top.... shows the wearing from being used...mtc... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Bike is looking good! One question though, has that front fender has been trimmed on the nose? Looks a lot blunter than what it should. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 29, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Bike is looking good! One question though, has that front fender has been trimmed on the nose? Looks a lot blunter than what it should. V/r Shawn



My girls bfg has the same thing going on but my other 41 does not. between the two of mine the girls fenders are super wide compared to my 41 boys... Also the light cover was painted on mine where the chrome is on this one... I serial

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 29, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Bike is looking good! One question though, has that front fender has been trimmed on the nose? Looks a lot blunter than what it should. V/r Shawn




Shawn, the fender has its original factory rolled edge so it clearly has not been trimmed.  Agreed it has less taper to it.  There were two different versions of this fender.  Note the location of the brace and rivets.  My 40 model has more taper to leading edge of the fender and the brace rivets are located to rear of the light cover front screw.

Mitch, the braces on this bike were originally painted.   As far as I know, this was a BFG thing.  I have seen other BFG bikes with painted braces but have not seen any other Schwinn built brands with that feature.

Just curious if one of you guys know when the Streamliner name was born and died?


----------



## mruiz (Jun 29, 2014)

Dan

 I got a 47 B-6 stream liner, not sure if died in 1951.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Shawn, the fender has its original factory rolled edge so it clearly has not been trimmed.  Agreed it has less taper to it.  There were two different versions of this fender.  Note the location of the brace and rivets.  My 40 model has more taper to leading edge of the fender and the brace rivets are located to rear of the light cover front screw.
> 
> Mitch, the braces on this bike were originally painted.   As far as I know, this was a BFG thing.  I have seen other BFG bikes with painted braces but have not seen any other Schwinn built brands with that feature.
> 
> Just curious if one of you guys know when the Streamliner name was born and died?




Thanks--Learning something new every day! V/r Shawn


----------



## kos22us (Jun 29, 2014)

Just curious if one of you guys know when the Streamliner name was born and died?[/QUOTE]



the streamline straightbar was bf goodrich's top of the line deluxe bicycle and was sold up to 39', the streamlineR canti frame (like yours) came out 40' or 41' & was the new top of the line deluxe model which continued up to 1950 when it was replaced due to bf now carrying the phantom

it had been a bf goodrich exclusive all those years until it was discontinued however it re appeared in schwinn's regular lineup in 53' & sold through 56' as a ballooner and then was re introduced as a middelweight in 57' with a full size tank, not sure about 58' but was not in the lineup in 59' or 60' however it was back in the lineup in 61' featuring a slim line tank, sadly later that year the streamliner passed away never to be seen or heard from again  ... RIP


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 30, 2014)

*Nice Streamliner ... looks a lot like mine ...*

As far as the "STREAMLINER" name goes .... I have a prewar 1938 Schwinn straightbar with the Steamliner decal that has the safety league on the decal too ... but I think there was a 1936-37 with the plane & the Streamliner name on it here on theCabe before ... went through to the Post War Schwinn Balloon bicycles around 1954-55 is the latest I can think of ... 

Here is my 1941 pictured below ....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 30, 2014)

Is this your bike Frank? 
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 30, 2014)

The plane would make a great shirt Don


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 30, 2014)

I had not noticed the name change as kos22us noted from Streamline to Streamline*R* as seen in the two photos above.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great looking Streamline R Ozark. As far a the rear carrier goes, I would repaint it and then distress the heck out of the paint.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 30, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Great looking Streamline R Ozark. As far a the rear carrier goes, I would repaint it and then distress the heck out of the paint.



lol..then he would have what he has now 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 1, 2014)

*let's trade*

I love that bike, Dan. You're doing a great job bringing it back to life. Bring it to the next swap meet for an open line of credit at my booth!   Tim


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 1, 2014)

Tim the Skid said:


> I love that bike, Dan. You're doing a great job bringing it back to life. Bring it to the next swap meet for an open line of credit at my booth!   Tim




Careful there!  That could be risky.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 7, 2014)

*Project update 7/5*

I took Obi-wan's suggestion and went with the "original"look.  It will be a while before I have a temp seat top ready for the original sliding rail Mesinger frame so I put a modern seat on for a temporary rider.  I buffed up what was left of the chrome bars, neck, and truss rods and polished up the rear rack as best as I could rather than repaint it.  Goodrich grips rehydrated very well. Polished up the pedal parts with the original blocks. Rides "no hands" straight. Man, I'm lovin it!


----------



## mike j (Jul 7, 2014)

A classic beauty, if it rides anywhere's near as good as it looks, a home run. Great luck with it.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 8, 2014)

Very nice Dan, we'll done.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 8, 2014)

This bike went t a good home, well done!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 8, 2014)

*Nice ......*



Ozark Flyer said:


> I took Obi-wan's suggestion and went with the "original"look.  It will be a while before I have a temp seat top ready for the original sliding rail Mesinger frame so I put a modern seat on for a temporary rider.  I buffed up what was left of the chrome bars, neck, and truss rods and polished up the rear rack as best as I could rather than repaint it.  Goodrich grips rehydrated very well. Polished up the pedal parts with the original blocks. Rides "no hands" straight. Man, I'm lovin it!





looks great - probably rides even better .... ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 19, 2014)

Some pre-war DX's had the painted fender braces as well....lower price/line?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 27, 2014)

*Final project update*

I finished the seat refurb.  I preserved the original top pan and BFG embossed cover and replaced with a newly coverd top pan.  The recovered pan was used on the original bottom pan, frame, and crash tabs.  I included a shot of the rehydrated Goodrich grips and the replaced the missing triple step rear reflector.  I'm pleased with the finished project.  On to the next.  Thanks to all those who contributed parts, tips, and advice.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 27, 2014)

*Killer bike and an excellent job.*

That paint just pops. You should be very proud to own this bike, oh and I love those rare goodrich grips. Rob.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 27, 2014)

Super cool ride Ozark. And those grips must be worth more than gold or Torrington nipples.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Super job on the clean-up. I love that color combo-killer bike. Congrats. V/r Shawn


----------

